# Hurricane Irene coming. anything to help?



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

with the fear of hurrican irene on its way for people on the east coast (like myself) anything we can do to if we lose electricity? hopefully i can get some responses before it hits me


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

fishtales said:


> with the fear of hurrican irene on its way for people on the east coast (like myself) anything we can do to if we lose electricity? hopefully i can get some responses before it hits me


There's not really anything you can do. Fish will do fine for several days without any moving water and filtering.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you shouldn't have to worry about temps but there other things...go to the drugstore and get a bottle of hydrogen peroxide...when fish come to the surface gasping add 3 drops of peroxide per gallo to the tank and swish around a little...when they come up again repeat procedure..


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

in a word.....generator....then you and the fish will be happy


----------



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

hydrogen peroxide? really? i never heard of that at all? i would feel like would hurt more then help. b.c of the alcohol in it. but i guess it could kinda make sense since it heals wounds when u get cut etc.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there is no alcohol in peroxide......


----------



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

ahh yes. i went to go retrieve one and u are correct there is no alcohol in it.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I was tank sitting for a friend a few months ago and ran into a power problem. He forgot to pay his electric bill and came over to find all the lights out but some of the tank features still working. He had all his tanks hooked up to back up power supplies that we use for our computers. They don't last that long but if you hook up your air pump and a few other essential components to them it might help. Don't leave them running because the battery burns up quick but Im sure if you run them for a few minutes each day it could help. 

Good luck with all this! The rest of us are praying for all of you on the east coast


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fill up all your buckets and let them sit maybe a bathtub, too. Then you can do a water change or have drinking water if the sewer treatment plant floods and they put you on 'boil water' or cut it off entirely.


----------

